# Gaston is crafting a tea table DIY! [CLOSED]



## elo-chan (Apr 18, 2020)

Island Rules:
1. Entrance is 1 NMT. I will PM you with the code in groups of 3-4 if you're interested!
2. You can find Gaston's house if you follow the left side of the beach from the airport and cross the river! His house is brown.
3. Please leave payment by Gaston's house or on the beach in front of his house! I will be standing nearby (wearing black bunny ears).
4. Please also leave individually once you receive your DIY  Thanks!


----------



## rebornking (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## PauperSkittles (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to visit please


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello! I’d love to stop by too.


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 18, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## elo-chan (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello all! I'm so sorry for not replying, as I did not receive any interest/was not notified within the first ~20 mins, he is no longer crafting.


----------

